# Smoking is making me feel awful...



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

My apologies for another 'feel sorry for me' thread but...

I have no energy, my lungs feel full of crap, my throat is sore, I generally feel run down and I put it down to my awful awful tobacco habit.

The thought of not smoking terrifies me though, I just can't get past the nicotine cravings.

Can any ex-smokers offer any advice because I can't do this anymore.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Champix been on them 4weeks now and kicked it into touch ! 
Prescribed from Dr ! Well worth a shot


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Plenty of professional help out there - have you spoken to your GP about help with quitting?

Good luck.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I feel a bit silly ringing up and asking for help from the doctors....were they supportive?


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes very tell them you want to stop and say what you have said on here and have been advised champix 12 week course of tablets 2 tablets a day and up until 2weeks you smoke after 2 weeks you stop as craven has gone it wipes out the part in your brain that tell you you need nicotine !


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> I feel a bit silly ringing up and asking for help from the doctors....were they supportive?


Don't be, one of the biggest initiatives in the NHS over the past few years has been smoking cessation. They'll be more than happy to see you and give you all the help they can.

There's lots of help on their website.

http://smokefree.nhs.uk/

As a by the by, one of my best friends father has just been diagnosed with lung cancer that has metastasized into his liver, bones and by the end of this week will know if it's spread to his brain. If the the thought of nicotine craving scares you, that should scare you more.

Good luck with it


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

I got to the same stage you're at now a few months ago and for the past 5 months smoke free. I can't comment on champix simply because I didn't use it, just what little willpower I had and quick mist. Instead of feeling daft for asking for help you should be applauding yourself for even contemplating quitting, it's no walk in the park but well worth it


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I've booked an appointment at my local GP on the 21st December. Shifts just don't allow any earlier dates unless I book a day off.

I just hope they allow me to get some Champix as I have tried and failed with other methods.

Time to get rid of this awful addiction, my chest feels awful, I'm coughing up black crap every so often and feel exhausted all the time. 

Thanks for giving me a push to seek help guys :thumb:


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I used Champix last Jan and gave up it was almost easy! Well worth ago


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

My dad was a heavy smoker and loved his ****. 

We were amazed that with Champix he did manage to give it up. 

I know a few people that have tried it and it seems it really works.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't worry giving up is easy, I've done it loads of times...

I did give up but then realised I'm not a quiter.

God I'm funny


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

rayner said:


> Don't worry giving up is easy, I've done it loads of times...
> 
> I did give up but then realised I'm not a quiter.
> 
> God I'm funny


ROFL... Not a comedian either..:lol::lol:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I went for hypnotherapy 8 years ago. Went in a 20 + a day smoker and came out an hour later a non smoker. Never looked back. Never even fancied a *** since.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

It takes a lot of willpower but you can do it though mate,you'll be a lot richer and healthier good luck to you


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

like everything its all in the mind, depends how badly you want to stop. My father used to smoke and when his father died of cancer he decided to stop right there and then. He's never touched a *** since. Depends how strong your mind is.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

My Dad done the same, he'd been smoking 42 years and hasn't had one for three years.

Saw a local guy , paid £90 and never looked back. Although since quitting he has been in hospital twice for infections and is a lot more stressed out.


----------



## NickCW (Dec 29, 2007)

I think the best advice I could offer is to replace the habit with something else, i.e. a lot of people will have one after a meal, after certain things and its quite often that which triggers off the craving as its repitition.

Obviously thats easier said than done, I replaced mine with doing some weights and eventually going to the gym. You tend to find once you've gone a few weeks you don't want to go back to square one so its easier.

Obviously staying away from smokers helps you not to think about it either.


----------



## pencil (Feb 14, 2007)

You won't get Champix unless you've tried everything else - It's v. expensive.

Don't let them put you on patches, gum, etc. You'd be replacing one nicotine addicition from cigarettes with another from patches, etc.

Have you tried Dr Allen Carr's book? I was a hardened smoker and quit 3 years ago. Haven't had another since.

I was scared of quitting having had really bad mood swings in withdrawal before. After reading the book; fine.

It's not easy but then I didn't find it especially hard. You have to *want* to do it (which it sounds like you do) and then you have to treat it like an alcohol addiction. 
Alcoholics quit drinking and don't touch another drop for the rest of their lives. Smokers have to be the same with cigarettes, cigars, etc. Too many think that they can have a cheeky one down the pub when they're drunk one night. Slippery slope.....

If the above doesn't work, then insist on Champix.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I asked to try Champix and NHS stop smoking agreed straight away I agree about not wanting to use patches but they do seem to help others so what ever works for you and it helps if you have a supportive partner and friends.


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

just be very careful with champix i tried them and they made me feel like throwing myself off a bridge


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Work out how much cash you spend on **** too, then make sure you use that money you have saved for something to reward yourself - a friend of mine did that for the first six months after giving up and made a point of showing off the stuff that he had got, helped him add a big silver lining to what he had achieved.

Good luck anyway, not easy but worth it - I still had cravings even 5 years later and even now I will go out of the pub with my mates when they smoke, I just don't - I find that easier than not going out (as I always used to), but everyone is different.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

dandam said:


> Work out how much cash you spend on **** too, then make sure you use that money you have saved for something to reward yourself - a friend of mine did that for the first six months after giving up and made a point of showing off the stuff that he had got, helped him add a big silver lining to what he had achieved.
> 
> Good luck anyway, not easy but worth it - I still had cravings even 5 years later and even now I will go out of the pub with my mates when they smoke, I just don't - I find that easier than not going out (as I always used to), but everyone is different.


You have a point there. My dad saved the money he was spending and bought his first brand new car with it.

Although you don't want to take too much advise from my dad as after 15 ish years without he's just started smoking again:lol:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Patches and polos help get me throught it.

Also bought myself a bike to cycle to work to help with keeping fit, at the same time of breaking the habit of jumping in the car and lighting a ***,.

You need to change your habits to helpyou quit.

Also need to change your social circle if all you mates are smokers, or at leaset ask them not to smoke around you.

Another tip is to put some **** butts in a jar of water, this way when you want a *** pop off the lid and take a whiff, this is what you smell like to other non smokers, it aint nice.

Chris


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

T.D.K said:


> My apologies for another 'feel sorry for me' thread but...
> 
> I have no energy, my lungs feel full of crap, my throat is sore, I generally feel run down and I put it down to my awful awful tobacco habit.
> 
> ...


I think your post says it all, you're at the point where you want to give up but the physical symptoms are scaring you... a bit of positive mental attitude & you can get through it!

I gave up because realised it was a waste of money, it had no positive effect on me & my kids are more important to me.

Go for it!!!

p.s. replace smokes with a healthy snack :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've got the champix tablets. The nurse was very good and gave me the tablets straight away. Apparently I stop on the 28th December. 

I'm not feeling any effect from the champix other than tiredness and weird dreams. 

Fingers crossed I can pull this off next Friday and save £200 a month.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I started to use e-cigs. Now on
One that looks like a crack pipe. Works for me. All the fun of smoking with none of the draw backs, well bar nicotine ..


Sent from dooka's iPhone using Tapatalk & sausage fingers..


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

dooka said:


> I started to use e-cigs. Now on
> One that looks like a crack pipe. Works for me. All the fun of smoking with none of the draw backs, well bar nicotine ..
> 
> Sent from dooka's iPhone using Tapatalk & sausage fingers..


They don't have nicotine in them? I assumed that was the point of them lol

No kick with them either I presume?


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

......


----------



## bruudy (Jan 9, 2013)

No doubt smoking is a quite bad habit and it direct caused to various injuries and infections towards our health/fitness.Smoking diagnosed with lung cancer that has metastasized into his liver, bones and by the end if it's spread to his brain.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Just a update. I had to stop the Champix tablets as they were causing drowziness, this happened while driving from work, when I am normally tired anyway, I almost fell asleep at the wheel. 

I went through a period of feeling low and experienced alot of mood swings.

When I stopped the tablets, I felt alot better.

I've been taking multi-vitamins as the doctor said the reason I don't feel great could be lack of essential vitamins. These tablets have helped massively. I have more energy, I sleep 50% less and I feel happier too.

So not really sure what do now, keep smoking I guess until they kill me.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Many years ago I took Zyban to help give up, Boy, they messed me up, loss of
libido, bad sleep, really weird dreams, in the end I just went cold turkey, think it took 
about a month before I started to loose the craving but it never goes and can come back without notice, It did last year after Christmas lunch, I could've lit up no problem.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> Just a update. I had to stop the Champix tablets as they were causing drowziness, this happened while driving from work, when I am normally tired anyway, I almost fell asleep at the wheel.
> 
> I went through a period of feeling low and experienced alot of mood swings.
> 
> ...


No point in being a quiter. I will be very hard. Try the puffless ciggys from the doc. Tastes worse than a tramps trouser but will get you to stop.

Will power and as the chinese bloke from over the road says

Poro's and Rots of ruv fun


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> Just a update. I had to stop the Champix tablets as they were causing drowziness, this happened while driving from work, when I am normally tired anyway, I almost fell asleep at the wheel.
> 
> I went through a period of feeling low and experienced alot of mood swings.
> 
> ...


how long did you stop for...? think its the 8th day you stop on champix...?
don't give up on giving up mate, you know that last line you wrote is daft...!:doublesho:thumb:
rgds stu


----------



## pencil (Feb 14, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> Just a update. I had to stop the Champix tablets as they were causing drowziness, this happened while driving from work, when I am normally tired anyway, I almost fell asleep at the wheel.
> 
> So not really sure what do now, keep smoking I guess until they kill me.


So because you're feeling a bit better you're giving up on giving up?

Have you tried the Allen Carr book?

You have to *want* to quit smoking. Properly. Giving up on the idea because one method had side effects will not get you off the weed.

Being a quitter means you won't be a quitter.


----------



## Colemane (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi T.D.K,
Smoking effects your stamina and may lead depression, cardiovascular disease, certain types of cancer and have harsh effects on your skin so quit smoking with these effective tips. Set a quit day and make it special for you. Ask your family members and friends to support your decision and avoid going to places where you might found smokers. Save money you would spend on cigarettes and plan for a treat tomorrow.
san antonio boot camp


----------



## cookie1 (Jan 28, 2013)

The nicotine is out of your form in around 7 hours. After that your figure is as of now working to dispose of the toxins from your form.
Your lungs begin getting themselves out (frequently bringing about a hack). While this is going ahead you might encounter migraines, restlessness and whatnot -all withdrawal symptoms. Afterward, your heart will repair any harm and yes, inside a couple years, you will inevitably have the same danger of growth as somebody who has never smoked.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Two months now given up never again and this is from someone who smoked 20/30 a day for 34 years


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

I've know quit for 6 months, and i'm feeling myself fitter everyday!

i have so much more energy! i feel a big difference when going to the gym and when i go running! i just feel great now!

i smoked for 8 years, and just decided to quit 6 months ago, without using aid or something, it was harsh but i worked! just go on character and do a lot of sport, hobbies,...


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Had been a smoker for 25 years, gave up on the 5th October, just stopped with no nicotine substitutes.

The odd craving remains, but now they only last a few seconds and you find yourself going for hours on end without even thinking about cigarettes.

I go jogging 1-2 times a week now, just something to focus on and keep the weight down, overall I feel a lot fitter.

It's only once you have given up that you notice how bad it smells on someone that has just had a cigarette.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Not sure if the general public can do this but I spent a day doing the rounds in a hospital. With the exception of paediatrics and A & E, the vast majority of cases are tobacco and alcohol related. Once you've seen amputations and terminal illness caused by smoking, you'll probably never smoke again. One of the most depressing experiences I've had.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

If your now off the champix, didn't react well with your body. Then try tornado tank from totally wicked, yes they do contain nicotine and it is more along the lines of patches by way of nicotine replacement. Having said that you can drop down levels as well. 

The tank is refillable and I personally bought the kit from TW and liquid from vapeescape. Better likeness to your brand of ciggies as some can be just plain awful, like the ones supplied with the ecig
It is hard to get into though first day is probably the worst as you cough a lot trying to set your inhaling to a level that suits you. 
It is well worth a bash and you can save a lot of money with this method.
Read up on it first but I know it worked for me and a friend who was on 60 a day!! Which surprised everyone even me.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I smoked for over ten years, one day I decided to stop.

I simply decided I was a non smoker and therefore didn't smoke anything.

Cold turkey, and after two to three weeks I was fine.

Hate the smell now. Not smoked since, that was about nine years ago.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

pencil said:


> you have to *want* to quit smoking. Properly.


this 100%


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm coming up for 6 weeks smoke free after smoking for 30yrs,i've tried all and i mean all the ways to top smoking without no sucess.I stopped smoking the easy way with the Alan Carr easyway to stop smoking,book a seminar and go you won't look back...If i can do it anyone can.


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

Good luck with this mate. I watched my grandmother drown as her lungs had filled with fluid due to smoking. Every year they raise the tax on cigerettes I say thank you. 

Think of the detailing kit that you could buy. Mind you at £7 a packet potentially a day that is £50 a week. Never mind detailing stuff that is a new car......


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

organisys said:


> this 100%


I agree. Sounds harsh, but you either want to stop, or you don't.

My mum gave up smoking due to pressure... She didn't want to stop, and so, to this day is still having nicotine chewing gum. My dad (who pressured my mum to stop) stopped because he saw his dad near enough die in hospital...

That view I carry through all aspects in life, alcholism etc.

Nothing is simple, you're going to crave it like crazy, but your body WILL get used to it. You'll notice your sense of smell and flavour come back slightly, plus you may have to keep your hands busy but if you're willing and determined to change your life for the better, I wish you all the luck.

Another insentive is calculate how much money you spend on tobacco etc... Over a week? Over a month? Over a year? You'll be shocked.


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

Smoked for 30 years now !

Quit happy to continue for another 30 :buffer:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've always said if you're going to pack up don't wait til tomorrow, don't wait for a New Years resolution, don't wait for some concocted campaign like Stoptober.......do it right now, having said all that, giving up in the coldest of winters has helped, watching all the smokers freezing to death outside offices, pubs etc gives me a smug feeling.


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

^^^^^^ tut tut


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

craigo-craigy said:


> ^^^^^^ tut tut


A newcomer and a troll that has nothing of benefit to add to a thread aimed at helping people

Go away


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

S63 said:


> A newcomer and a troll that has nothing of benefit to add to a thread aimed at helping people
> 
> Go away


Good gawd fella, certainly no troll..


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

S63 said:


> A newcomer and a troll that has nothing of benefit to add to a thread aimed at helping people
> 
> Go away


You have a doctorate and offer advice daily do you...


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Ex smoker here too. 

You know that *** that you pull on and about half way down, it's giving you a fuzzy head, it tastes like crap and you don't really want it? 

Well, I had that ***. I looked at it and thought 'I don't want to do this anymore'. 

I flicked it away, gave the packet away and haven't touched them since. 

It's not enough wanting it. You have to do it. 

Take control. It doesn't matter what aids you use, you still have to not smoke. 

So don't. Just don't. 

Every time you want one. Just say no, be strong enough to say no and don't give in. 

It's that simple.


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

Gruffs said:


> Ex smoker here too.
> 
> You know that *** that you pull on and about half way down, it's giving you a fuzzy head, it tastes like crap and you don't really want it?
> 
> ...


Like... " giving up is a game " "playing against yourself"


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

Some x-smokers are a joke... Climbing the highest peak, scaling Everest, one man across the wastelands of the Gobi. Complete ********


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey, I didn't say it was easy, I said it was simple. 

It's an uncomplicated task that requires lots of dedication. 

Some ex-smokers found it harder than others. But, none of them regret giving up.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There must be an ever increasing number of quitters, the dealership I work at doesn't have a single smoker now I've packed up


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

S63 said:


> I've always said if you're going to pack up don't wait til tomorrow, don't wait for a New Years resolution, don't wait for some concocted campaign like Stoptober.......do it right now


100% agree , exactly how I did it , Driving home one night I just thought to myself I don't want to do this anymore , So I didn't , I had several cigs left in the packet that I threw away , Got home told the wife that was it , Yes it was tough , but i am in control of my body not the other way round , Gained some weight but lost it again , Best thing I ever did


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Gruffs said:


> Hey, I didn't say it was easy, I said it was simple.


Perfectly put.


----------

